# BMX Reifen



## K3KZ (11. April 2007)

Sers Jungs!
Kann mir jemand von euch nen BMX streetreifen(1.95") für hinten und einen
Dirt Reifen für vorne(2.1") sagen????
Beide sollten ziehmlich leicht und nicht zu teuer sein!!!!!!

Oder ist das shit,am BMX vorne nen dirt und hinten nen streetreifen zu fahren?????? 
An meinem 4season is des halt so dran........
oder soll ich dann lieber vorne & hinten nen streetreifen fahrn??????

greetz & thx für eure Hilfe 
Michi


----------



## jimbim (11. April 2007)

kommt drauf an, was du füährst.
für dirt wüären die odyssey aitken nicht schlecht glaub ich. oder die path.
wenn du nur street fährst, würd ich zu den animal asm oder glh greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave09 (11. April 2007)

ich fahr vorne odyssey path tire und hinten den normalen path tire 
für dirt und street auf jeden fall empfehlenswert


----------



## RISE (11. April 2007)

Die Path machen nen guten Eindruck, hab aber selbst noch keine großen Erfahrungen. Empfehlen kann ich den Federa Traction, ein guter Allroundreifen, vorne kann man ihn auch eine Nummer größer nehmen (2.1).Sind allerdings nicht superleicht. Fahr den hinten seit über nem Jahr und vorne nen Dirtmonster von Primo und das is top.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. April 2007)

Primo Comet + V-Monster. Beide für jeweils 16 und leichter als Odyssey. Punktum.


----------



## K3KZ (11. April 2007)

Also ich nehm jetz mal die animal GLH's !
Soll ich vorne 2.1 und  hinten 1.95 
oder vorne und hinten 2.1
oder vorne und hinten 1.95
nehmen?????
Und welche schläuche???????
Ich hätt mal die La finca schläuche gnommn......

greetz`n´thx
Michi

PS.Sin die Reifen au einigermaßen scherbensicher?????


----------



## RISE (11. April 2007)

Wenns passt würd ich für den Komfort beide in 2.1 nehmen.
An Schläuchen kann ich die normalen Paranoschläuche empfehlen, ich schätze mal die von La Finca werden die gleichen sein.


----------



## Raddon (11. April 2007)

Ich empfehle:
Dirt Monster + V-Monster für ne Mischung aus Dirt und Street.
V-Monster VR + HR für Street only. 

Sehr leicht, haltbar und guter Grip, der Preis ist auch nicht zu verachten.



RISE schrieb:


> Wenns passt würd ich für den Komfort beide in 2.1 nehmen.



Is klar. Wir fahren BMX und nicht Hollandrad. Wegen Gewicht und so 1.9.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. April 2007)

Nein, er nimmt jetzt die Animal. Da bekommt er mehr (Gewicht) fürs Geld.


----------



## K3KZ (11. April 2007)

Also die Animals sin net gut??????? 
Den Primo V-monster hab ich hinten drauf und ich find ihn scheise(4 Platten in 3 Tagen )

Was also denn???
greetz 
Michi


----------



## K3KZ (11. April 2007)

Ne Überlegung wär au noch der KHE Premium Street(424g) für 30
.
.
.
Ich will halt Reifen,dei net bei jedem mal fahrn nen Platten (/Löcher) kriegen!!!!!!
 

greetz
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. April 2007)

Nee nee, die Animal sind super. Nur nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## Son (11. April 2007)

und ich glaub die khe haben ganz schnell nen platten bei scherben und so


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2007)

Hab hinten seit fast zwei Wochen einen ASM 1.95 drauf. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Auch der Maxxis Ringworm 1.95, den ich zuvor drauf hatte, (1,5 Jahre) ist zu empfehlen. Den hätte ich bestimmt noch ein halbes Jahr fahren können. ^^


----------



## BenjaminB (11. April 2007)

ich fahr hinten khe und für vorne ist der schwalbe mow joe bestellt ;-)
hab mit dem khe bisher einen einzigen platten gefahren, aber ich denke, dass nicht viele reifen nem 180 von nem halben meter in ne scherbe standhalten würden


----------



## K3KZ (11. April 2007)

Also was jetz 
die animal 
oder die Primo??????
Also ich fahr halt hauptsächlich street& Park d.h. net übermäßig scherben aber schon n Paar......
und soll ich da vorne und hinten 1.95 nehmen oder vorne 2.1 und hinten  1.95"????
thx für eure Antworten 
Michi


----------



## RISE (11. April 2007)

Die V-Monster sind halt recht leicht, aber da du sie grad hast, fallen sie ja eh raus. Nimm doch vorne einen DirtMonter in 2.25 und superleicht und hinten den Animal. Wobei ich eher den GLH nehmen würde. Bei der Größe musst du entscheiden, was dir lieber ist und vor allem ob 2.1 auch passt. Aber das sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (11. April 2007)

> Hab hinten seit fast zwei Wochen einen ASM 1.95 drauf. Kann mich nicht beklagen



ohjeee...das is wohl mit abstand der mieseste reifen aufm markt(zumindest waren meine beiden sehr mies...einma der dicke und einma der dünne...mit dem dünnen darf sich jetz jemand anders rumärgern und das nich zu knapp)

der reifen an sich is toll, nur sollt man nich mit fahren.



> Also ich fahr halt hauptsächlich street& Park d.h. net übermäßig scherben aber schon n Paar



schwalbe crazy bob in dick(vorn) und in dünn(hinten).

mehr brauch man nich.

(nur um noch eine 293. meinung abzugeben.)


----------



## Nathol (12. April 2007)

ASM 1.9 hinten, GLH 2.1 vorne. Der GLH hat deutlich mehr Grip als der Ringworm, das habe ich gleich beim ersten Footjam gespürt.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (12. April 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ohjeee...das is wohl mit abstand der mieseste reifen aufm markt(zumindest waren meine beiden sehr mies...einma der dicke und einma der dünne...mit dem dünnen darf sich jetz jemand anders rumärgern und das nich zu knapp)
> 
> der reifen an sich is toll, nur sollt man nich mit fahren.
> 
> ...



Du bist jetzt der Erste, der den Animal kritisiert. Ich habe sowohl im Netz, als auch in Echt nur positive Rückmeldungen gehört. Wenn man nen BMXer auf ner Party trifft (so ne Stylepussy, die nen federal T-Shirt zur WTP Cap trägt) dann heißt es beim Fachsimpeln immer "Jo die Animal sind super Reifen, nur etwas schwer" Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen, ich habe die Dinger ja selbst am Rad.

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ein paar Argumente müssen da schon kommen 

Man fährt hinten generell 1,95er und vorne den 2,1er. Ist theoretisch ne Frage von Traktion und Rollwiderstand sowie Komfort. Man kann mit den Beinen einfach mehr abfedern als mit den Armen. Traktion ist bei nem 6Bar aufgepumpten Reifen eh Nebensache und der Rollwiderstand ist auch zu vernachlässigen. Ich denke hauptsächlich ist es einfach Tradition weil man es vor 20 Jahren beim Race schon so gemacht hat. den 1,7er hinten und den 2er, mit mehr Grip, vorne.

Außerdem gibt es von Maxxis noch weitaus schwerere Reifen.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (12. April 2007)

is jemand schonmal die ares four tire gefahrn? sind ja schon sau leicht für 125psi

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...d=365&osCsid=63532ea9d6a9fb322d2e5992ef202348


----------



## Bampedi (12. April 2007)

> Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ein paar Argumente müssen da schon kommen



wat soll ich jetz argumentieren? kaputte schläuche ohne ende. 
ich sag ja nichts gegen den reifen aber in punkto "ghettotauglichkeit" gibts ein dickes minus. 



> "Jo die Animal sind super Reifen, nur etwas schwer"



wie ich schon schrieb...



> der reifen an sich is toll...



und das gewicht ist mir herzlich egal.

edit: btw is meine meinung ja eh egal weil die mehrheit den reifen ja so toll findet dass sie den threadersteller ja wohl von ihm überzeugen kann...


----------



## RISE (12. April 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> is jemand schonmal die ares four tire gefahrn? sind ja schon sau leicht für 125psi
> 
> http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/p...d=365&osCsid=63532ea9d6a9fb322d2e5992ef202348



Ares ist eigentlich bekannt für Flatland Teile, ich schließe mal daraus, dass die Reifen auch dafür gedacht sind. Wenn nicht sind sie evtl. einen Versuch wert.


----------



## K3KZ (12. April 2007)

> ...weil die mehrheit den reifen ja so toll findet dass sie den threadersteller ja wohl von ihm überzeugen kann...



Nich direkt... 
Ich hab KP ob ich mir jetz einfach noch den Primo V- monster vür vorne (in 2.1 ) kaufen soll ,
oder ob ich mir für vorne und hinten 2 neue Reifen kaufen soll,die aber (anscheinend) schwerer sind,wobei ich nicht weiß,ob man 180-200g mehr am Rad spürt .......das könnte ich ja bei der Sattelstütze wieder reinkriegen 

Naja jungs....Überzeugt mich 
greetz+thx für die Antworten
Michi


----------



## Benh00re (13. April 2007)

wenn die laufräder schwerer werden spürt mans sofort ... 


reifen ... kauf dir was du willst ... odyssey,primo,animal,demolition,snafu,maxxis ... oder khe ... (30tacken fürn reifen ... naja) ... gibt nix schlechtes und nix gutes ... und fahr halt vorne profil und hinten slickartig wie primo comet,animal asm,maxxis miracle/hookworm,demolition slick ... und breit und schmal ... geht nach rollwiderstand,auflagefläche,wenne manualst spürst des a bissel und aussehen ... und bla gewicht halt ... 2mal schmal dann halt okidoki und toll und freu dich nen keks


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (13. April 2007)

Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads ist es mittels Ausschlussverfahren den besten Reifen für den Ersteller zu finden.

Mit "Kauf den Reifen den du willst und back dir n Eis" ist ihm überhaupt nicht geholfen.


----------



## Benh00re (14. April 2007)

doppelt asm in breit
ist schwer
plattengefahr = 0 (bei 6bar)
hält lange
stabile seitenwände
bomberoptikkk

schluss aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (14. April 2007)

KHE vertägt keine scherben, also is der schonma nix für street und grinden hält er au net so lange aus, also die seitenwände. Ich bin von den KHE auf GLH´s umgestiegen und bin zufrieden mit denen, die KHEs fahren sich zwar angenehmer aber wenn man 3x die Woche den schlauch flicken muss gehts einem irgendwann auf die eier.


----------



## RISE (14. April 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads ist es mittels Ausschlussverfahren den besten Reifen für den Ersteller zu finden.



Geb ich dir recht, aber das is nich einfach, da hier ja schon 60% aller am Markt verfügbaren Reifen vorgeschlagen wurden. Deshalb meine Idee:

Ruf im Shop deines Vertrauens an, sag du brauchst neue Reifen für den oder den Einsatzzweck, sollten nicht zu schwer sein, aber auch nicht pannenanfällig.
Die sagen dir dann bestenfalls aus eigener Erfahrung was taugt und simsalabim ist allen geholfen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur nochmal sagen,ich fahr die Kombi DirtMonster und Federal Traction mit extra Schlauchinlays seit über einem Jahr ohne Panne, Gewicht ist moderat und das Profil beim Dirtmonster hält eh Jahrzehnte.


----------



## AerO (14. April 2007)

v-monster 1,95" für hinten
dirt monster 2,2" für vorne

oder glh's in grün.


----------

